# Almost got a cat today.



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

My husband was out of town doing a pick up and he saw a tiny Siamese Kitten in the road. so he pulled off to the side of the road and went to grab the poor thing before it got hurt. 

The only cat I have really really loved was a half Siamese half Russian blue we named Sin, and we had to give him away when we moved. I still miss Sin and that was 4 years ago. 

Unfortunately or Fortunately while he was convincing the kitten that he was not a horrible kitten eating monster and trying to fetch it from it's hiding place under his van, two people pulled up and told him that was their kitten. He gave it to them and all is well. 

Now on one hand I am really sad because I love Siamese cats, on the other, we so couldn't afford another animal and Cats and Ferrets are kinda hit and miss with each other. He admitted that his second thought was to bring it home. his first thought was to save it, but he is that kinda guy. 

Is it bad that I am kinda hoping he does find another Siamese kitten?


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I'd be hoping the same thing...I love animals, and am always tempted by cute little kitties or anything really lol. If I found a kitten in the street, I would have rescued it too. And if the owners walked up, I would have been so disappointed because even if it was only a moments thought of having a new kitty, I would have fallen instantly in love! So I know how you feel! My friend just got two kittens, and I've totally got kitten fever now. Lets just hope I don't find a kitten... Cause I can't afford another cat right now either. 

At least the kitty didnt get ran over, and thank goodness your hubby was there to attempt to rescue it! Most heartbreaking thing ever is seeing a dead cat or dog, and knowing it was someone's pet.  He probably saved its life by distracting it from going into the road! 

Also, I'm wondering if it REALLY was their kitten? Lol


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

I wonder that too! so did he, but he was technically at work so couldn't really argue it.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My friend at work and my husband "surprised" me with a little black kitten. I just lost a cat about a month. My first thought was no, not another cat, I'm done with those. It cuddled up on my shoulder and fell asleep. Now Shadow has a home with a very loving Daddy. My husband has fallen in love with the kitten. Strange thing is, ever since my Angel died, I've seen a black cat in my mind. Even had the name Shadow or Nightshade in mind. He/She, not sure which just came into our lives when I was hurting over loss of Angel and his sister Demon- gone 2 years previous. I'm not crazy, I know the baby needed a home and happened to find us at just the right time.


----------



## Thothgirl (Jul 12, 2013)

We found Sin outside of restaurant mewing for help. took almost an hour to get him out of the bushes. I loved that cat and desperately want that connection again. 

It's kinda funny, I tend not to like dogs because I had one dog, again a rescue this time from under an abandoned house, I named Patience, She was a chow mix and maybe 6 weeks old. She died from worms before I could get her to a vet. Every other dog I can't stand to take care of because they are not Patience. 

It's odd how you can instantly connect with an animal.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

So it's not just me who wants to take home every cat I see? XD A year or two ago, we went to petsmart to pick up cat litter for our older tortiseshell (spell check D cat, and ended up coming home with an eight month old black cat.

Even though I already have two cats, and my dad said no more (right before we got Coal ), some part of me wishes I had been there when your husband found the kitten


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

The baby black cat has a place no other animal in the household has. Shadow stays in my husband's room, sleeps on his bed. The 2 dogs and the other cat are not allowed in that part of the house. It really doesn't matter that much, Shadow is being loved on and cared for. That's what kittens are for, right...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

We adopted a semi-stray long haired tuxedo cat during last winter. My parents said no more mammalian pets but he fell in love with her charm. My favorite cat was a siamese mix who died in 2006 at the ripe old age of 23 and with one kidney


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

23! Sounds like one of my mom's oldest cats. We got her on Guam and went all over the country with her. She was 21 when she finally had to be put down.


----------

